# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Женское и мужское одиночество

## Asteriks

*Мне кажется, что женщины чувствуют одиночество больнее, чем мужчины. А Вы как полагаете?*  :mage:

----------


## BiZ111

У мужчин есть друзья, работа на которой тоже друзья, есть бабы, есть пиво, есть срипбары, есть шашлыки рыбалка лес всё что хош..а у Ж такого нет. Жалко. Ну всё это дерьмо и ерунда на самом деле - все эти гулянки тряпки тачки тёлки

----------


## брюNETка

*Бизя прав!
Это всё потому,что у женщины сразу начинается депрессия:она слушает тоскивые песни,плачет в подушку,в общем,усугубляет ситуацию.А мужчины стараются отвлечься:кто пьёт,кто гуляет ночи напролёт.*

----------


## BiZ111

а как себя отвлечь?

----------


## Serj_2k

Бизя, берёшь телефон и наяриваешь друзьям ... а дальше абы деньги были.

а женщины што? телефон и сопли пузырями, если ещё есть подруга, которая это будет терпеть ... ( примерно так)

----------


## vova230

А по мне так алкоголь не решение проблемы. Я лучше куда на природу и плевать, что один.

----------


## Serj_2k

Вова, так не нажирацца ж, а для настроения! да и про алкоголь речь не шла, но ...

----------


## Asteriks

Уважаемые пользователи описывают последствия одиночества и возможные пути преодоления. Потому что у мужчин друзья, а у женщин нет. Потому что у мужчин алкоголь как снятие стресса, а у женщин нет.
А чувствуют почему по-разному? Отношение к одиночеству разное почему?
Может, потому, что в женщине заложен инстинкт материнства? И потребность о ком-то заботиться?

----------


## брюNETка

> А чувствуют почему по-разному? Отношение к одиночеству разное почему?


*Да просто,если женщина,допустим в 30 лет одинока и детей у нее нет,у окружающих это вызывает недоумение...и начинается:"Эх,Манька,пора уже тебе рожать" или "Когда уже на твоей свадьбе погуляем?"
А это все в голове крутиться,а тут еще сетра в гости пришла с мужем и детьми и рассказывает по секрету,как ей повезло...
У мужчин такого нет.*

----------


## Asteriks

Оля, опять последствия одиночества описываешь. По твоим словам она УЖЕ одинока. Без мужа и детей. Над холостяком тоже смеются, между прочим, но это всё СЛЕДСТВИЕ. Холостяк одинок? Как он переживает своё одиночество? Так, как женщина? Или по-другому?

----------


## Sanych

Тут ещё от человека зависит. Может у кого такая любовь, что ни хочется ни подруг, ни друзей. Только своего любимого человека видеть и быть с ним рядом. И ни какие отвлечения не помогут, сколько не пытайся.

----------


## брюNETка

> Оля, опять последствия одиночества описываешь. По твоим словам она УЖЕ одинока. Без мужа и детей. Над холостяком тоже смеются, между прочим, но это всё СЛЕДСТВИЕ. Холостяк одинок? Как он переживает своё одиночество? Так, как женщина? Или по-другому?


*Это не последствия,а причина,по которой женщины переносят одиночество хуже,чем мужчины*

----------


## Asteriks

Женщина может и не быть одинокой без семьи. Друзья, увлечения, работа (карьера). Некоторые и замужем рожать не хотят. Хотя... не много таких знаю. Знаю некоторых, кому замуж предлагают, а они не хотят создавать семью. Довольствуются статусом любовниц. Но тогда речь уже не идёт про одиночество, не так ли?

----------


## Pasha_49

По моему тут по разному бывает. И мужчины и женщины могут по разному страдать.
Всё от самого человека зависит. Может быть такой характер, что в 30 лет женщина будет рада что одна, а мужчина будет страдать один. И наоборот. От пола не зависит, зависит от человека...

----------


## брюNETка

> Женщина может и не быть одинокой без семьи. Друзья, увлечения, работа (карьера). Некоторые и замужем рожать не хотят. Хотя... не много таких знаю. Знаю некоторых, кому замуж предлагают, а они не хотят создавать семью. Довольствуются статусом любовниц. Но тогда речь уже не идёт про одиночество, не так ли?


*Вопрос объемный и охватить его сразу со всех сторон невозможно,я описала только одну сторону.*

----------


## Akasey

Думаю всё не так уж и сложно, как тут описываете. Может просто мужчина старается это скрыть, засунуть подальше в самые потаенные уголки своей души, сделать вид что всё нормально, а у женщин не так, они лучше поревут что им очень плохо. Мужик плачет - некрасиво....женщина - повседневность...

----------


## Asteriks

*Спасибо за умную мысль, Акасей. А ещё можно вот так:*



*Вам никогда не хотелось очутиться на необитаемом острове? Мне хотелось...Или этого только женщинам хочется?*

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс моя мысль и твой рисунок это две разные вещи, я про одиночество от которого страдают, а ты (по крайней мере твой демотиватор) про одиночество от которого, или может точнее которым, наслаждаются.

----------


## Asteriks

Я устаю от семьи, от детей, от работы. А больше всего от шума. Иногда хочется на необитаемый остров, на 2-3 дня. В этом году не получилось с одиночеством, весь отпуск вместе...

----------


## HARON

Состояние одиночества-уникальная вещь! Можно оставаться одиноким имея семью и детей,это всё зависит от психологии человека.

----------


## Asteriks

*Женщина в интернете. Клуб по интересам, или бегство от одиночества?*

----------


## vova230

Для многих наверное интернет это как клуб по интересам. Здесь не надо под кого-то подстраиваться, можно просто уйти и не нужно ни перед кем извиняться и объяснять почему уходишь так рано. Даже внешность себе можно придумать любую.

----------


## Asteriks

Просто встретились два одиночества
Развели у дороги костёр,
А костру разгораться не хочется,
Вот и весь, вот и весь разговор.

Почему не хочет костёр разгораться? Ведь два одиночества встретились?

----------


## Irina

> Для многих наверное интернет это как клуб по интересам. Здесь не надо под кого-то подстраиваться, можно просто уйти и не нужно ни перед кем извиняться и объяснять почему уходишь так рано. Даже внешность себе можно придумать любую.


Полностью согласна. А вообще люблю побыть в одиночестве хотя и 20 лет замужем.

----------


## Asteriks

И я люблю побыть в одиночестве, мне его просто катастрофически не хватает...(((( Хоть бы один денёчек побыть одной. Но это не то одиночество, уединения хочу, тишины... и чтобы никаких проблем, не думать и не вспоминать, что ты должна, обязана, нужно....

----------


## Irina

> И я люблю побыть в одиночестве, мне его просто катастрофически не хватает...(((( Хоть бы один денёчек побыть одной. Но это не то одиночество, уединения хочу, тишины... и чтобы никаких проблем, не думать и не вспоминать, что ты должна, обязана, нужно....


Вот по этому я путешествую одна и обожаю дайвинг - море и ты.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот это да! А я воды боюсь. И высоты. И ещё... меня укачивает в транспорте! Ахахахаха)))

----------


## Irina

Борись или будешь побежденным... А на счет транспорта - летай самолетами, там меньше всего укачивает (проверено на многих неоднократно).

----------


## Asteriks

Как вспомню перелёт из Севастополя в Минск))) Нет, лучше поездом или на своей машине. Одиночество вроде обсуждаем...

----------


## Irina

Одиночество полезно, когда нужно мысли и чувства привести в порядок.

----------


## Alex



----------


## Irina

Вот такие фото да на ТВ вместо рекламы, сколько бы людей набрало номер родителей.

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

вот вычитал:

*Мы никогда не «излечим» одиночество. Но, осмыслив его, мы сможем лучше понять человека, поскольку истина заключается в том, что человек по своей сути — и метафизически, и психологически — одинок.*

* У состояния одиночества есть свои преимущества и недостатки. Преимущества одиночества ощущают те, кто сознательно выбирает для себя это состояние. Так же как и недостатки чувствуют на себе те, кто тяготится своим одиночеством. Чтобы лучше разобраться в том и другом, уметь использовать себе на благо свое вынужденное или сознательное одиночество, а так же успешнее преодолевать одиночество, если вы понимаете, что хотите выбраться из этого состояния, - читайте эту статью до конца.

*Отрицательные стороны одиночества.*

В ходе нового исследования было установлено, что мужчины и женщины без постоянных партнеров слишком много пьют, пропускают приемы пищи, слишком много работают и лишены эмоциональной стабильности, которой наслаждаются состоящие в браке. Одиночество так же ужасно для человека, как и курение, – или даже хуже. Самые страшные новости исследователи преподнесли одиноким женщинам в возрасте 30 лет с хвостиком – состояние одиночества в большей степени, чем сигареты, вино и беспокойство по поводу лишнего веса, сокращает продолжительность жизни. 
* Одиночество в равной степени негативно влияет на долголетие и мужчин, и женщин, так же, как и курение. Пока неясно, почему одиночество настолько губительно для здоровья. Но предполагается, что одинокие люди склонны вести менее здоровый образ жизни. Они больше пьют, потому что чаще встречаются с большими компаниями друзей; они пропускают приемы пищи, например, завтраки, и больше работают, потому что у них нет партнера, которому хотелось бы уделять больше времени. И у них нет "поверенного", которому можно было бы излить душу. 
* Женатые пары, в отличие от одиноких людей, лучше питаются, и у них более комфортные условия дома. Дети в браке тоже находятся под воздействием стабилизирующего фактора, в то время как одинокие люди чаще идут на риск. 
* Если ты замужем, то у тебя есть партнер, который поддерживает твою самооценку, партнер считает, что ты просто волшебный человек, и беспокоится о тебе, когда ты опаздываешь домой. Если твоя самооценка высока, то ты проявляешь больше интереса к себе и больше о себе заботишься. У тебя есть чувство ответственности за себя и своего партнера. Если появляются и вырастают дети, то ты несешь ответственность и за них, особенно если ты женщина.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Преимущества одиночества.*

Однако все больше людей сознательно выбирают одиночество, которое предлагает более солидные преимущества, чем установившиеся свободные отношения или замужество. Такие люди ценят одиночество; они нуждаются в уединении, и необходимое им пространство физической и эмоциональной свободы и независимости трудно обеспечить в рамках интимных отношений. Ни престижность замужества, ни постоянные контакты с каким-либо партнером не способствуют созданию столь ценимой ими независимости и свободы в такой мере, как одиночество. Эти преимущества также ощущаются в трудовой деятельности, где возможности служебного продвижения и путешествий не вступают в конфликт с другими интересами, как это бывает у человека, связанного семейными обязанностями. 
* Но главная цель уединения – побыть наедине с собой. Это лекарство от изнеможения, в котором часто нуждаются современные люди. Ещё в старину одиночество использовали и в целях предсказания, как способ прислушаться к внутреннему Я, чтобы попросить совета у своей интуиции или высших сил, которые невозможно расслышать в шуме и суете повседневной жизни. И тогда появляется возможность узнать себя – понять, что я – это часть бесконечной Природы. Как только человек становится лицом к лицу со своим одиночеством, принимает его, то оно меняет окраску, качество, вкус. Оно становиться единством. И тогда оно - не изоляция, оно – уединение. Изоляция несет в себе несчастье; уединение содержит в себе наполненность радостью и счастьем. 
* В одиночестве есть красота и великолепие, позитивность; в чувстве, что тебе одиноко – бедность, негативность и мрачность. Ошо. Когда человек чувствует, что ему одиноко, то он думает, что ему кого-то не хватает – иными словами, что он изначально неполный, нецелый. Одиночество - это не значит, что человеку кого-то не хватает, это означает, что он нашел себя. 
* В научном и деловом мире время, которое мы уделяем пребыванию наедине с собой, почему-то считается потраченным впустую, хотя на самом деле это время – самое плодотворное, помогает нам поддерживать внутреннюю жизнь. Ведь именно в состоянии одиночества душа поставляет идеи нашему воображению, и только потом мы их сортируем, чтобы решить, какие взять на вооружение, какие наиболее приемлемы и перспективны.

*Преодоление одиночества.*

Одиночество, однако, имеет свои проблемы, особенно если вы одиноки не по собственному выбору, а в связи с обстоятельствами. Для некоторых людей одиночество является огромным преимуществом, но для большинства одиночество и изоляция становятся худшим и тяжелейшим из изъянов. И люди начинают искать себе партнера. 
* Созерцая всю безмолвную вселенную и человека, оставленного во тьме на произвол судьбы, заброшенного в эти закоулки вселенной, не ведающего, на что надеяться, что предпринять, что будет после смерти... меня охватывает ужас как человека, которому пришлось заночевать на страшном необитаемом острове, который, проснувшись, не знает, как ему выбраться с этого острова, и не имеет такой возможности. Паскаль. 
* Если тщетные усилия поиска любви отнимают у вас кучу душевных сил, возможно, пора пересмотреть свой подход к поискам настоящей любви. Вот возможные ошибки в вашем поведении: 
1. Если вы считаете, что недостойны любви, ее и не будет. Если постоянно твердить себе про свою злую долю и печать одиночества на лбу, это отношение начинает проявляться в каждом слове, в каждом жесте и поступке. 
2. Постарайтесь перестать видеть в лицах противоположного пола врага. 
3. Любовь – это не поводок. Даже самые счастливые пары нуждаются в пространстве для роста. Чем более динамичной жизнью они живут – в плане работы, увлечений, друзей – тем более интересными они становятся для своей второй половинки. 
4. Старайтесь увидеть больше положительного в другом человеке. Когда люди, в которых вы попытаетесь увидеть много положительного, поймут, что кто-то считает их замечательными, они такими и станут! Просто надо помнить, что в душе каждого человека лежит сокровище. А поскольку душа - штука очень ранимая, никто это сокровище не показывает, откроется оно только тому, кто для души не представляет опасности. Можно постараться стать таким человеком. 
* Вот что говорит об одиночестве, которое доставляет страдание, Мать Тереза: В нашем мире многие чувствуют себя одинокими. Вокруг нас всегда есть люди, но мы все равно одни. В чем причина? На самом деле нас изолирует от других людей наше собственное поведение. Мы не умеем открыться другим, не умеем любить, мы не можем сказать другим пару ободряющих или утешающих слов. Мы не можем давать, но всегда ждем, что другие дадут нам. А те, другие, часто бывают заняты, у них свои дела и заботы... Часто приходится слышать жалобы: «Никто не приходит со мной повидаться, никто меня не любит, никто мной не интересуется». Но почему именно всегда другие должны интересоваться вами, любить вас, в то время как вы не предпринимаете никаких действий? Если вы страдаете от одиночества, не оставайтесь пассивными. Вместо того, чтобы сидеть в углу, занимаясь самоедством и ожидая внимания от других, сделайте первый шаг сами, пойдите к людям. Нет никаких причин чувствовать себя одиноким, когда в мире есть любовь и свет. Забудьте о себе хотя бы ненадолго и сделайте что-то для других. Часто в нашем одиночестве виновато полученное нами воспитание. Родители часто говорят своим детям: «Не будь таким глупым, не делай всегда первым шаг навстречу, пусть другие придут к тебе». Конечно, другие придут к вам, если вы будете им полезны. Если вы булочник, к вам придут за хлебом. Надо быть способным что-то дать, чтобы к вам шли. Если же вам нечего дать людям, вы не привлечете их и останетесь в одиночестве. И не надо упрекать других, что они не идут к вам. Станьте нужным, и к вам придут! Посмотрите на распустившуюся розу. Она благоухает, и все тянутся к ней: и пчелы, и бабочки; все хотят вдохнуть ее аромат. И это потому, что она открылась. Почему же вы остаетесь закрытыми и не «благоухаете»?

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

А что делать когда тебя окружает семья, друзья, а в душе ты всё равно одинок?

----------


## Akasey

> А что делать когда тебя окружает семья, друзья, а в душе ты всё равно одинок?


 а может ты просто хочеш быть одиноким , и тебе комфортно в таком состоянии?

----------


## Irina

> а может ты просто хочешь быть одиноким , и тебе комфортно в таком состоянии?


Иногда наверно действительно комфортно, много людей по сути одиночки и им гораздо приятнее наедине с собой чем с другими.

----------


## Irina

*Отрывок из исповеди одинокого человека
*

Один… Как прекрасно. Как тоскливо и безнадежно звучит это слово. Все в паре. Даже ботинки. А я один. Скука. Не повезло. Я… Что случилось? Включу какую-нибудь песню, желтого или оранжевого цвета. А может серого или черного. Задамся настроением. Выйду на улицу с мыслью: «Как же я всех ненавижу». Но не той настоящей ненавистью, а скорее защитой от всех, в душе осознавая, что жизнь все-таки прекрасна. Но я прячу эту мысль. Прячу так глубоко, чтобы никто не знал о ней. Прячу для того, чтобы быть свободным от отношений, от боли, от непонимания.
Темные очки прячут мои глаза от солнца и от окружающих меня людей. Закрывают мои глаза, мою душу. Закрывают от посторонних моё прошлое. Начинается новый день. Новая возможность стать лучше. Сколько их еще будет? А может эта последняя?.. Несмотря на то, что все у меня складывается не так как хотелось, я не отчаиваюсь. В глубине души у меня есть чувство того, что все у меня будет…

----------


## Irina

*Обычно мы не обращаем внимания на количество одиноких людей, пока сами каким-то образом вдруг не попадем в их число. Вот жил ты жил, не тужил, и все время тебя кто-то окружал: то родители, то дети, друзья, знакомые, любимые... И вдруг...*

Как долго вы можете прожить без общения? В полном одиночестве? Час? Два? День? Неделю? Чтоб оно вас не тяготило, не придавливало и не делало несчастной... Я выдерживаю недолго...

Странно: когда рядом с тобой кто-то есть, ты как-то по-другому все вокруг видишь, ощущаешь, чувствуешь... И снег тебе кажется каким-то особенным, и дождь не мочит, и ветер бодрит... А когда никого - даже солнце не радует... И темные пятна на нем становятся какими-то вопиюще безобразными, и болит голова, и ноет сердце, и настроение выше нулевой отметки не поднимается...

Почему нам обязательно нужен кто-то, чтоб скрашивать эти томительные минуты внутреннего смятения и наполнять нашу жизнь смыслом? Что ж мы сами со своими состояниями никак разобраться не можем? Ведь по большому счету, мир – это наши представления о нем. Изменишь представления – изменится мир!

Я изменяю их, изменяю! Только мне почему-то обязательно нужен свидетель, который зафиксировал бы эти изменения, или просто присутствовал при этом... Зачем?

    Да не знаю я зачем! Нужен, и все! Без него как-то все тускло и серо, и не нужно это мне вовсе. Лень что ли? Как можно обед готовить из трех блюд, когда ты один, а в холодильнике есть сосиска и стакан йогурта? Раздобудешь еще корочку хлеба, и все, милое дело. Зачем напрягаться, варить, жарить, парить. Схватил что-то на скорую руку и готов к труду и обороне.

    Другое дело, если кто-то есть рядом. Тут уж сам Бог велел приготовить что-то вкусненькое. Можно борщик сварить или котлетки пожарить. Порадовать и порадоваться совместному поеданию какого-нибудь деликатеса.

Так и в жизни. Этот «кто-то» необходим, чтоб что-то сварить, напрячься, сварганить из собственной жизни, потому что он свидетель, он может оценить, он может разделить с тобой радость и печаль, если понадобится. От его участия печали становится меньше, а радости больше. Не пробовали? Да вы все это знаете! И конечно внутренне вовсе не гордитесь своим одиночеством, если оно с вами случается иногда.

Но и впадать в панику и спячку, ставить на себе крест и предаваться унынию по поводу своего несовершенства тоже не стоит. Потому что дело тут не в совершенстве, а в том, что в этот период вашей жизни одиночество вам необходимо! «То в вышнем суждено совете...» А вот зачем оно вам сейчас - разбирайтесь сами!

Может, чтоб вы научились быть собой. А может, чтоб умели ценить других, и не разбрасывались бы настоящими чувствами и друзьями. Наверняка, оно дано вам для самосовершенствования и самокопания. Копните глубже, а вдруг в своей душе клад найдете, о котором даже и не подозревали, увлекшись погоней за мнимыми ценностями...
*
Чтобы что-то найти, надо что-то потерять. Точнее не скажешь. Чего вам больше всего не хватает в жизни? Именно сейчас есть шанс это понять. Только не спешите. Поспешишь – себя насмешишь...*

Мы так торопимся обратно в состояние «с кем-то», нас так страшит неопределенность и несоответствие общестатистическим стандартам жизни, где рядом с нами постоянно должен кто-то находиться, родной и теплый, что мы готовы принять за него любого мало-мальски идентифицируемого за «своего». Похожего и узнаваемого.

Только не успев еще и новую солонку наполнить для постижения своей половинки, вдруг понимаем, что никакая это не половинка вовсе. И совместный пуд соли, который нам обязательно нужно съесть с ней, мы просто не осилим.

А еще мы любим пер***рать. Мы отметаем любые неподходящие нам связи, даже не удосужившись попробовать их на вкус. Напридумывали себе идеалов и носимся с ними, как с писаной торбой. Но идеалов в принципе не существует, потому что все мы - живые люди, и ничто человеческое нам не чуждо!

Любой человек, который приходит в нашу жизнь, необходим нам для чего-то. И принимая его присутствие в своей жизни с благодарностью, мы научимся понимать, зачем он пришел. Быть может, чтоб принести нам радость или уверенность в себе, информацию или урок, помочь или помешать, чтоб укрепить наш характер и развить нашу душу, а может быть испытать нас на прочность и попытаться разрушить? Разбирайтесь! Для этого у вас есть голова и сердце, тело и интуиция. Но в любом случае этот дар нужно принять от жизни с благодарностью.

Мы покупаемся на свои страхи и попадаем в собственные капканы. И думаем, гордецы, что учимся на чужих ошибках. На самом деле, человек может научиться чему-то, только наступая на свои собственные грабли.

Иным садоводам - любителям таких грабелек в одном и том же завидно постоянном варианте не один десяток придется испытать на своем чугунном лбу, пока дойдет до них истинный смысл происходящих с ними событий.

*А если освободить мою речь от аллегорий и сказать проще, то в целях уменьшения травматичности в таком важном и необходимом каждому человеку деле как поиск «кого-то», нужно соблюдать всего несколько несложных правил:*

    1. Быть собой.

    2. Не спешить.

    3. Быть благодарным жизни за то, что она ему дает в данный момент.

Вот и все! Кажется, это так просто, даже элементарно, банально и всем известно. А попробуйте-ка это исполнить на практике! Сколько оговорок, условий, разнообразных препятствий тут же в обилии выползет из разных щелей, чтоб все усложнить, загубить и опошлить.

И все же я попробую. Ведь за меня никто не сможет этого сделать. И если рядом со мной сейчас кого-то нет, значит, я еще не научилась применять на практике эти элементарные правила жизни...

----------


## Justin

Лучше одна

----------


## PatR!oT

ща пойду вены резать ))))

----------


## Xloriya

Многим одиночество по кайфу

----------

